# Mountain Lion Pic



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

Took this pic last week!!!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Very Nice hope you had a long lens 

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Really nice. Where were you.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

She was about 20 yds and we were hunting in Durango Coyote Outfitters


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh wow!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

LDP's ???


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice Pic......she looks hungry !!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad you survived to be able to post the pic


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Beautiful animal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Great pic!


----------

